# Fe Fi



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Which s the type that seeks for a bigger understanding of human nature and helping others?
Which type seeks for deep, true connections, and at the same time, has a big love for people and might have too many relationships in the outside that result in being a bit...stressful?

I love helping people.
Which type takes helping people very seriously, to the point of aching?
Fe or Fi?
I NEED SERIOUS HELP!!
Anyway, sorry for the exagerations


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

It depends. Are you helping people and making connections with them because you truly want to, or because you think they would be better off with you or need you in some way? Think carefully. 

Also, I think the part about many relationships suggests Fe over Fi.


----------



## kateykinz (Nov 19, 2009)

scarygirl said:


> Which s the type that seeks for a bigger understanding of human nature and helping others?


All NFs share this, whether NiFe or NeFi or FeNi or FiNe.



> Which type seeks for deep, true connections, and at the same time, has a big love for people and might have too many relationships in the outside that result in being a bit...stressful?


I think that is more the introverted NFs - FiNe and NiFe



> Which type takes helping people very seriously, to the point of aching?


I think that is more Fi - as it means so much personally to the Fi-dom to be of help. Fe users love to help but I don't think it is rooted in their emotions quite so much.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> It depends. Are you helping people and making connections with them because you truly want to, or because you think they would be better off with you or need you in some way? Think carefully.
> 
> Also, I think the part about many relationships suggests Fe over Fi.


Both and both. A blend of both.I think people might need me. I want them to be okay, but I really feel what they do. I always want to make a difference....I don't know, I just love.
So, am I a Fe user?


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

It sounds like you do use some Fe. Whether you use more Fe than Fi, I'm not sure. I think it's common for feelers and thinkers to have a grasp of both of their respective introverted and extroverted functions. Such is the case for myself and a lot of others whose cognitive function test scores I've seen.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I know that I use Fe and Ti because whenever I am with other people is when I feel warmest emotions. But when I am by myself this is when I start using more critical thinking and become more analytical rather than sympathetic. So this is how I know that my feeling is extraverted and logic is introverted.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

INFPs are emotional judgers, INFJs are emotional perceivers, 
INFPs are emotional doers, INFJs are emotional analyzers, 
INFPs truly feel, INFJs truly understand feelings, 
Fi is personal, Fe is impersonal


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

UncertainSomething said:


> INFPs are emotional judgers, INFJs are emotional perceivers,
> INFPs are emotional doers, INFJs are emotional analyzers,
> INFPs truly feel, INFJs truly understand feelings,
> Fi is personal, Fe is impersonal


Nicely put. It put to rest any doubt (I'm a P so sue me :tongue I had about being Fi vs Fe. Fi describes me so well, and Fe describes me so poorly it's funny. I am terrible at analyzing emotions - all I can do is sympathize.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

UncertainSomething said:


> INFPs are emotional judgers, INFJs are emotional perceivers,
> INFPs are emotional doers, INFJs are emotional analyzers,
> INFPs truly feel, INFJs truly understand feelings,
> Fi is personal, Fe is impersonal


I'm adding that to my list of quotes. Thanks a lot!


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

So I'd be INFJ


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

scarygirl said:


> So I'd be INFJ


What made the scales tip over for you? *curious*


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I understand feelings, I'm impersonal, analytical


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Just because you use a fair amount Ti doesn't necessarily make you an INFJ. There will always be some variation in function sequences from person to person. Fi-Ne is still INFP. It can be harder to sort out tertiary and inferior functions.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

kateykinz said:


> I think that is more Fi - as it means so much personally to the Fi-dom to be of help. Fe users love to help but I don't think it is rooted in their emotions quite so much.


Are you saying I'm no INFJ? :shocked:


----------



## kateykinz (Nov 19, 2009)

penchant said:


> Are you saying I'm no INFJ? :shocked:


You need to help so much that you actually physically ache?
That doesn't sound very analytical or impersonal, so it could be a reason for re-analysis.

You're questioning yourself quite a lot recently - do you want out of INFJ-land?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

UncertainSomething said:


> INFPs are emotional judgers, INFJs are emotional perceivers,
> INFPs are emotional doers, INFJs are emotional analyzers,
> INFPs truly feel, INFJs truly understand feelings,
> Fi is personal, Fe is impersonal


It has to be said: Feeling is not emotion. I make rational judgments, not emotional ones. Although I certainly feel emotions intensely, and I analyze them ad nauseum, seeking to understand their every nuance - I've always associated this with Fi. I'm generally more of an analyzer than a doer.... So I relate more to what is ascribed to INFJs here, but I am most certainly Fi-dom. 

Frankly, none of this seems really connected to function theory as I understand it, but maybe it would be clearer to me if expounded on more; maybe I'm misinterpreting it. I see Fe is interpersonal and Fi as intrapersonal, for instance, but _both_ are personal. I think INFPs understand their own feelings very well due to Fi & Ne helps them understand others' feelings. INFJs seem reverse - Fe helps them understand others & Ni is used for self-awareness to understand their own feelings. That's why these little contrasting statements seem more cute than accurate, especially when much of it is just "NF" in general.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Fo Fum

... or is that not how this works? :mellow:


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> It has to be said: Feeling is not emotion. I make rational judgments, not emotional ones. Although I certainly feel emotions intensely, and I analyze them ad nauseum, seeking to understand their every nuance - I've always associated this with Fi. I'm generally more of an analyzer than a doer.... So I relate more to what is ascribed to INFJs here, but I am most certainly Fi-dom.
> 
> Frankly, none of this seems really connected to function theory as I understand it, but maybe it would be clearer to me if expounded on more; maybe I'm misinterpreting it. I see Fe is interpersonal and Fi as intrapersonal, for instance, but _both_ are personal. I think INFPs understand their own feelings very well due to Fi & Ne helps them understand others' feelings. INFJs seem reverse - Fe helps them understand others & Ni is used for self-awareness to understand their own feelings. That's why these little contrasting statements seem more cute than accurate, especially when much of it is just "NF" in general.


Yeah its not the easiest but I do find straight forward "pick one now" on-the-spot questions the easiest to find differences, it stops over thinking things. 

I think you might be over thinking it, your first thoughts seemed quite clear you're more INFP, theres no right/wrong answers and we all have moments of using other functions just go with what seems right. When I said "doer" I meant you "do" emotion with others, etc.., INFJs are flaky with their emotions sadly. Analyzing, everyone does of course and probably a bit vague in my descriptors but yeah..., but Ni is on a another planet of analyzing to the point we don't even know we are doing it, its instinctive(think unconscious thinking) probably why NTPs and INJs are drawn to each other in that way. INFP and INFJ and any type for that matter are probably as rational as each other, emotional judgments are perfectly rational. Don't think I'm saying something I'm not, you are a emotional judger, you judge with emotion, if you are a normal stable person emotional judgment is as good as any judgment, in fact INFPs judgments make INFJs feel decidedly in the clouds at times. Don't think rational is purely for NTsroud: 

I've just thought of another difference, but only a maybe.
INFPs seek value to achieve an ideal
INFJs seek ideals to find value


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

UncertainSomething said:


> INFPs seek value to achieve an ideal
> INFJs seek ideals to find value


Sounds fair to me...


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

kateykinz said:


> You need to help so much that you actually physically ache?
> That doesn't sound very analytical or impersonal, so it could be a reason for re-analysis.
> 
> You're questioning yourself quite a lot recently - do you want out of INFJ-land?


No, if I get to choose I wouldn't want to go anywhere else. I don't feel like an INTJ even though I relate to them, and ENFJ seems far too extraverted, besides not really working with my high T. And if there is one thing I am more positive about than the rest it is my Ni.

But, on your question, I think I would say so, yes. Not as a general principle, not at all, but in specific cases. I couldn't care less for some people, but others (and it needn't be people I know) I'd probably go way too far to help...

And, no, it isn't neither analytical nor impersonal. I do analytical and impersonal when I'm using my T, but not with my F. As I see it, that is part of why I consider myself Ti+Fe, and not the other way round. Sort of like this:



vel said:


> I know that I use Fe and Ti because whenever I am with other people is when I feel warmest emotions. But when I am by myself this is when I start using more critical thinking and become more analytical rather than sympathetic. So this is how I know that my feeling is extraverted and logic is introverted.


But, then, I think that for any proper analysis (and I really don't think scarygirl's answer to my question to her gave any valid answer, so that might have added to the confusion here, but I didn't want to make a big fuss about it), the words 'impersonal' and 'personal' need to be defined. The better terms in my opinion are subjective and objective, since I don't see how a Feeling function can really be 'impersonal'. It is not about my own person, but it is about other people. Really, to me Fi seems more impersonal, since it is more general than Fe, and not as context-specific or other-focused. And probably also the word 'analytical' can relate to different things. I am analytical, as in Ni/Ti analytical, but my Fe judgment is not, as far as I can see.

But feel free to comment further on this. I don't know if should answer the questions on umbrellasky's thread first as well, or if we should move this somewhere else, though. But I'd love to hear your thoughts... :happy:


----------

